# Anybody Using Lightbox from the Flashery?



## DrD (May 9, 2020)

My sweet wife bought me a lightbox from the Flashery, and while it looks cool, lots of  bells and whistles, I haven't been able to get what I would call decent photos.  Now, I'm using an iPhone 7 Pro on a tripod, and that may be a part of the problem.  The real issue though is flooding the object to be photographed with light so as to not produce shadows.  Any help would be appreciated

DrD


----------



## Ironwood (May 9, 2020)

A photo of the lightbox, and a couple of examples of your pen photos would help us to help you.
I am not experienced with phone cameras, but I have spent a lot of time building and modifying my own lightbox.


----------



## larryc (May 9, 2020)

I use the iPhone XS on a tripod with that light box and am very happy with the results.
See my website pensbyLarry.com


----------

